# ladies, what is your preferred method of menstrual care?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I was just wondering


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder how many guys will actually click on this. :b 

Tampon.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Tampons. I hate pads, they never stay in place and I always get blood on my panties.  Tampons are so much better.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I voted tampon....but then I'm a guy and just felt like voting


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Tampons. I'd love to get one of these Diva cup things though. :teeth


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i use the diva cup. the only time i've used anything other than that in the past year or two was when i was on a trip and got my period and only had access to tampons/pads. WORST PERIOD EVER (almost).

also i use yaz but i still get my period.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm gonna be honest the NuvaRing freaks me out


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I wonder how many guys will actually click on this. :b


Guilty..:teeth


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

MY SA is preventing me from answering lol


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I wonder how many guys will actually click on this. :b
> 
> Tampon.


I was just hoping to learn about the menstrual cycle cause I have _no_ idea how things work down there. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yea, i really don't like the idea of using tampons as the chemicals or the material used can be absorbed in the vaginal walls - of course, it's not too likely for it to have very harmful effects and the risk of TSS is very low as long as you don't leave it in for 12+ hours and use the lowest absorbency needed. i also don't like how they completely dry it out, and i think it would make it feel uncomfortable when doing certain activities after using tampons. 
thats just another reason why i love using the diva cup, it's made of silicon and none of it can be absorbed into the body (and vice versa). i really think the main reason they are not as well-known is because those who use them wouldn't be buying them monthly like they would for tampons/pads, so the manufacterers just won't profit nearly as much.
here is some info on diva cups if anyone is interested (in the past when i posted links to this website they were deleted for being "inappropriate" but i'm assuming the mods have come to their sense now?): http://www.divacup.com/en/home/faqs/


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Tampons


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

anymouse said:


> thank you, _nothing to fear_, and i agree, TSS is very low on risk but i don't even like bleach anywhere near my body. some ladies were complaining of seeing blood on their premises.. that just seemed unnatural. we're covered in it as we enter + exit the earth, often, and monthly inbetween, why not let it be?


I haven't tried the Diva Cup yet, but I would consider it. I have no problem with blood at all. But I do kind of want to avoid "mess", particularly in public restroom settings.... (I don't think I can explain what I mean without getting unnecessarily "graphic".) Perhaps I just don't know enough about the DC though.

In the absence of that experiment though - tampons. If bleach is the only concern, you can always use the natural ones: http://www.seventhgeneration.com/Organic-Tampons


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I wonder how many guys will actually click on this. :b


I clicked. I will not have my voting rights restricted due to my gender!:lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I almost voted tampon lol.:um


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

woah i have never heard of the diva cup until now... but i'm curious. and really confused as to how it works? i'm currently on loestrin 24 birth control, so my periods are really light and short, so not sure if it would really be worth it, but if i see it in a store i might have to try it...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

For those worried about chlorine: http://www.seventhgeneration.com/Organic-Tampons


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd love to answer that the diva cup is my preferred method of menstrual care, but unfortunately due to strange anatomical configuration and my own fumbling inability to find a position to work with that, it doesn't really function properly for me.

As it is, I use a combination of (mostly) tampons and (occasionally) pads.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Guess I'm the only one who's going to say this,but I use pads.Always have and if you're careful with changing it often there isn't a lot of spillage.
I don't really like the idea of tampons,just being paranoid I guess.
Would be interested in trying the cup thingy since there is a lot of waste with pads and tampons.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I clicked. I will not have my voting rights restricted due to my gender!:lol


Nor should your choice of purchasing feminine hygeine products be derailed either as need arises. Rock on.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I use pads. I was forced to use a tampon once and it was uncomfortable and I have never used one since.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I mostly use pads and am thinking of purchasing a menstrual cup when I'm more comfortable with uh, inserting objects into my vagina.

I only recently have been able to use tampons. The first time I used one I didn't insert it correctly and it really hurt so it turned me off for a while. I'm not too fond of them to be honest. I get anxious about the string breaking when I pull it out and dislike the dryness.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

First, 2 pages, on a_ period _thread?, *wow, *was not expecting that, wasn't expecting anyone to comment on this subject AT ALL



origami potato said:


> Tampons. I'd love to get one of these Diva cup things though. :teeth


eww, no offense to anyone who may use them, but menstrual cups seem like they'd be totally gross and wet and messy and liquidy, I didn't even know they existed nor that anyone actually _used _them until I read about them on Wikipedia and on here


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

anymouse said:


> source: wikipedia (i know, anyone could have written it.. but seriously, i don't want bleach inside, thanks)
> 
> and for those of you afraid of your own blood.. that just seems like being afraid of your own body. i'd rather be more bloody than wonder about chemicals like bleach inside. it's not that i'm a chemical-phobe, but sort of when it comes to certain things like that.


Anymouse put it the best way.

We see and deal with this on a monthly basis for a majority of our adult lives. It's just something we have to deal with and well it's not going to get any prettier anytime soon. 

I'm mostly interested in it because it'll save me tons of money and has a smaller impact on the earth. Also you can leave them in longer and worry less about them. *shrugs* I think the goods out weigh the bad. ^^


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I have had a Mirena IUD since last fall. I don't get my period anymore and it's awesome! 

When I did, I preferred pads. No matter what size or brand, tampons always seemed to leak on me. When told that I should wear a pad with the tampon, that seemed stupid (why am I wearing the tampon then?). So, I generally wore pads and changed them every couple of hours. 

Tampons were tough for me to get used. Until I had had sex, they were too hard to get in. After that, I was old enough that I'd been wearing pads for years and was comfortable with them. Either way, I never caught onto the tampon, um, flow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Tampons make me leak when I do exercise. I thought the whole point was to not make you leak. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I heart tampons. I also heart birth control that only makes me need them for like 3 days a month. I don't care if I never have sex again, I'm staying on birth control until I die.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys can someone else post? I really don't want to be the one to kill the tampon thread.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, I'll kill the tampon thread.

It'd be great if we could run around bleedin' everywhere. Or not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is one of those things I could live without knowing and be ok.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate them all. I'd much prefer to just stop getting periods.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mostly pads, occasionally tampons.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm confused... my birth control doesn't prevent periods from coming so I don't see how that is an option lol... I use probably 1 tampon per period and then panty liners the rest of the time. Don't hate me.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

hey, something just occured to me. :idea I was just looking thru the Coping or Frustration forum, and I saw that someone had the username ********, which I thought might've referred to Cillian Murphy, and I know him from 28 Days Later, and then for some reason, that reminded me that women are supposed to get their periods every 28 days..and 28 Days Later was a horror movie, and it was also a bloody movie....soooo, isn't that funny?!?!? I just made myself laugh:lol Why was it 28 Days Later anyways, why wasn't it 29 Days Later and so on? You gotta admit, it fits


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I go with both because I'm super paranoid of having any leakage. XD
You can never be too cautious, ladies! lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

These are the best.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Fascinating story: I tried a tampon in 8th grade, had a bad experience. Used pads for seven years, but now I'm using only tampons.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What the **** are those feminine wipes for?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pad


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

well i only became a woman yesterday, so its all new ta me like.

Im a pad sort of chap though (dammit I mean woman, Im a pad sort of woman)

Feminists ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got spade.... or whatever the human version is called....


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Pad (but oh god I remember starting my period in school and having to go to the receptionist in tears, who gave me the biggest _nappy_ pad ever). If I ever use tampons I use pads as well because I don't trust them not to leak. Since I've been on birth control though, my periods have been so much lighter, it's lovely. :boogie


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> What the **** are those feminine wipes for?


Feminine wiping, I suppose. We ordered them at my old work but nobody bought them.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Cloth pads or Diva Cup.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Tampons, I find pads really uncomfortable. 
I think I'm in a daring mood today, first I posted a pic of myself and now I posted on a thread about pads and tampons!:b


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Tampons, pads are very uncomfortable to me, and I'd rather feel comfortable lol.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pad please.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Tampons always, unless they happen not to be available to me at that time. Pads don't stick very well to my underwear (so they end up sticking to me) and feel like a diaper.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol this thread cracks me up


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pollster said:


> I haven't tried the Diva Cup yet, but I would consider it. I have no problem with blood at all. But I do kind of want to avoid "mess", particularly in public restroom settings.... (I don't think I can explain what I mean without getting unnecessarily "graphic".) Perhaps I just don't know enough about the DC though.
> 
> In the absence of that experiment though - tampons. If bleach is the only concern, you can always use the natural ones: http://www.seventhgeneration.com/Organic-Tampons


I know this is an old post but anyway... Yeah, it can be difficult in public bathrooms, but I've only had to do it a couple times and it was early on when I was still getting used to using it on heavy days and would put it in wrong. I always just leave it in the whole day and take it out at home.

Haha emptying it out... the blood is pretty crazy sometimes. Pouring it out (or when I feel those sudden "gushes"...) when it's super heavy makes me think of that elevator scene from _The Shining_.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Tampon, but I was scared of them for years lol


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Tampons.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay for period discussions. I use a combination of tampons and pads. I like to stop it at the source as much as possible but there's no way I could trust just a tampon.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When I'm out of the house, I always use tampons. I just estimate the flow and use either regular, super, or super plus flow tampons. Hate to wear pads with jeans and it feels weird to walk around with a diaper on you. At home I will use pads more often when the flow is light and will usually combine a tissue-pon with it because I can't stand the wet feeling. A tissue-pon is where you fold a piece of toilet paper a few times and put it between the lips but not in the vagina.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pads.

Tampons scare the bejeezus out of me. They just seem like they would be painful going in and going out of my lady bits. :/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I bleed like a mother****er, so tampons don't do anything for me.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys can someone else post? I really don't want to be the one to kill the tampon thread.


Haha, Ill kill it then.

I don't have periods anymore. :b

I preferred pads.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Pads. I hate wearing them, but tampons are uncomfortable. And I know I'm not putting it in wrong, it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The Divacup terrifies me for some reason. idk I know it's better for the environment and all, so I really should just suck it up and make the switch. But until I become less of a baby I'll keep using tampons.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Perhaps you should have included the birth control pill in the poll. I still would have voted "none, i’m a guy so this poll doesn’t apply to me" though.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Alright this might sound gross...but I prefer pads. I kind of have a heavy flow, so I'm always paranoid that a tampon won't be enough and I just feel more..."secure" if I'm wearing a pad.
I've tried tampons before and I just don't like them. They're awkward to use.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like pads too and use them. I don't feel comfortable having something up in me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Pads. The only time I ever tried a tampon I got toxic shock.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I sew my own pads. Cuts down on waste, embarrassing shopping moments, and chafing.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Perhaps you should have included the birth control pill in the poll. I still would have voted "none, i'm a guy so this poll doesn't apply to me" though.


Yaz is a birth Control pill


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I see - I am displaying my ignorance .


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> I know this is an old post but anyway... Yeah, it can be difficult in public bathrooms, but I've only had to do it a couple times and it was early on when I was still getting used to using it on heavy days and would put it in wrong. I always just leave it in the whole day and take it out at home.
> 
> *Haha emptying it out... the blood is pretty crazy sometimes. Pouring it out (or when I feel those sudden "gushes"...) when it's super heavy makes me think of that elevator scene from The Shining. *


After reading this...and reading about tampons...and pads...I just don't want to ever have my period again :afr.

Regarding the DC...I guess I just can't imagine walking around all day with a huge cup full of blood on me? Or, being in the work restroom POURING blood in the toilet? Would someone in the next stall hear the pouring? Haha 

Tampons...ugh, I use the smallest ones. I freak out if they are too dry...like I've somehow left some of the tampon in me, and my body is just absorbing the material. Not a good feeling, either, when it's dry.

Pads...just out of the question. Very, very uncomfortable although it took me forever to make the change to tampons!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a GUY and I use a DIVO cup.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

pads. i've never tried a tampon and probably never will. doesn't it feel weird having it up in there?


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I've used tampons since 8th grade. I hate the diaper feeling of a pad. I've never had any issues with tampons.

If you put it in correctly, you don't know it's there. But it's very uncomfortable if you put it in wrong.

I love 7th Gen! I'll have to get their tampons!


----------

